# Amish Mustard Eggs ...My Mom said to share this with you guys...



## lisacsco

...she said if you like pickled eggs, you will loooooove these!
 
AMISH MUSTARD EGGS
 
Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.
 
 
4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
2/3 cup of sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup white vinegar
3/4 cup water
2 drops of yellow food coloring
 
Mix all ingrediants in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.
 
Pour sauce over eggs.
 
Let cool.
 
Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.
 
Mom swears you will eat the whole dozen.  They will remind you of pickled deviled eggs!
 Back to top


----------



## werdwolf

OK.  I'm not sure about this, but I'm game. Copied into my recipe folder.  The local chicks I get my eggs from are just about old enough to start laying.  I will give this a whirl.


----------



## meateater

Sounds good but if I eat a dozen of them ya better not be downwind.


----------



## lisacsco

anyone give these a try yet?  I posted them at another site and they were a BIG hit :)


----------



## werdwolf

No I haven't, but that is because I am just to busy.  I'd clone myself, but that would probably just mean more work.

Still on the to do list though


----------



## 8sumpok

I'm going to try your recipe this weekend. thanks to you and Mom


----------



## shellbellc

I made them and took them on vacation with us!  Very good!


----------



## 8sumpok

Saturday a.m. the eggs went into the sauce. Just tried them-can't eat just one. thanks for sharing


----------



## jirodriguez

Damn.... one more thing I am going to have to try... lol. These sound really good.... I looooove deviled eggs :)


----------



## rangecop

Many thanks to your mom for making you share this.  I love pickled eggs and just put  some cackleberrys on to boil so I can make a batch.


----------



## pit 4 brains

One question:

How are you supposed to wait 72 hours???  I just tried three after 48 and they are really good!! Awesome recipe! Thanx!


----------



## solaryellow

Great recipe! I didn't have any white vinegar on hand so I used cider vinegar and they came out a little sweet but very very tasty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solaryellow

Mine are now half gone. Looks like I will have to start up another batch.


----------



## solaryellow

Started another batch Wednesday night. I changed up the ingredients slightly because it is in my nature to ruin a good thing. For this batch I am using:

4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
2/3 cup of brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup white vinegar
3/4 cup water

1 tbs minced garlic

I also decided to use my vacuum sealer and put all the eggs and mixture in a bag and suck most of the air out and seal it. It will be interesting to see if it helps to draw more of the liquid into the eggs.


----------



## ak1

I'll be trying them very soon. They sound tasty!


----------



## dgross

Hi there neighbor :)! I'd love to know how those eggs turned out since we just found a local, organic supply for our eggs and my hubby LOVES some deviled eggs! Hope you are having a great Thanksgiving season! Daun


----------



## solaryellow

solaryellow said:


> Started another batch Wednesday night. I changed up the ingredients slightly because it is in my nature to ruin a good thing. For this batch I am using:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
> 2/3 cup of brown sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 cup white vinegar
> 3/4 cup water
> 
> 1 tbs minced garlic
> 
> I also decided to use my vacuum sealer and put all the eggs and mixture in a bag and suck most of the air out and seal it. It will be interesting to see if it helps to draw more of the liquid into the eggs.


They really came out great. I got into this new batch last night. This is a fantastic recipe and I will definitely be making it again. I am setting an artificial limit of 2 per day to keep myself from eating them all. I think it also would make for a really good egg salad sandwich. 
 


dgross said:


> Hi there neighbor :)! I'd love to know how those eggs turned out since we just found a local, organic supply for our eggs and my hubby LOVES some deviled eggs! Hope you are having a great Thanksgiving season! Daun


----------



## otter

Holidays are coming . So I will have to give this a try , Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## sqwib

These are pretty damn good and pretty as well, I got a lot of compliments on them Thanksgiving day! I would definitely suggest these for a salad topper or egg salad sandwich.

Put this recipe on my website.

Thank you Lisa and thank your Mom as well!

Amish Mustard Eggs


----------



## roller

I am doing some as we speak...thanks and thank your Mom...


----------



## squirrel

Those really do look good. For you guys that made them did you use the food coloring? That's the only thing I would omit. Thinking it would make great egg salad. Yummmm. I also agree with meateater about the downwind thing. And to think, I have no one's head to hold under the covers. Here kitty kitty.


----------



## northern greenhorn

JIRodriguez said:


> Damn.... one more thing I am going to have to try... lol. These sound really good.... I looooove deviled eggs :)




Yeah, I'm gonna echo the same...


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrel said:


> Those really do look good. For you guys that made them did you use the food coloring? That's the only thing I would omit. Thinking it would make great egg salad. Yummmm. I also agree with meateater about the downwind thing. And to think, I have no one's head to hold under the covers. Here kitty kitty.


Poor kitty.... lol.


----------



## roller

I left the food coloring out...


----------



## sqwib

Squirrel said:


> Those really do look good. For you guys that made them did you use the food coloring? That's the only thing I would omit. Thinking it would make great egg salad. Yummmm. I also agree with meateater about the downwind thing. And to think, I have no one's head to hold under the covers. Here kitty kitty.




I used 4 drops for 2 dozen eggs, sure makes em look perty!







solar yellow doesn't have food coloring in his list of ingredients, not sure if he used any.







They look pretty close to me!


----------



## ak1

Just made my first batch. I substituted maple sugar for the regular sugar & added turmeric instead of food colouring. I'll try a couple on Sunday night & I guess I'll find out whether me or the wife will be sleeping on the sofa


----------



## roller

Mine are in the fridge..day 2 for me I may leave them in longer than 72 hrs..


----------



## thebarbequeen

AK1 said:


> Just made my first batch. I substituted maple sugar for the regular sugar & added turmeric instead of food colouring. I'll try a couple on Sunday night & I guess I'll find out whether me or the wife will be sleeping on the sofa




 Turmeric! sounds like a stroke of genius to me - can't wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## ak1

I would have preferred saffron, but I didn't have any on hand
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nonetheless, here's a picture of the eggs.


----------



## mtchargriller

I have some brewin right now, the only thing I had to do different was use some basalmic vinegar but the sauce tastes just like deviled eggs.....mmmm..... can't wait till Sunday.  Oh yea, looks like they will be brown too instead of yellow.


----------



## squirrel

AK1 said:


> Just made my first batch. I substituted maple sugar for the regular sugar & added turmeric instead of food colouring. I'll try a couple on Sunday night & I guess I'll find out whether me or the wife will be sleeping on the sofa




 Great call on the tumeric! I just don't like using food coloring, it creeps me out. LOL! I have saffron and tumeric but I'll go with tumeric since the saffron is so expensive. But on second thought, maybe the saffron would add a little extra flavor. Hmmmm.... again that was a great call!


----------



## mavrick813

Just put 2 batches of these in the fridge. 1 w/ the original recipe, and 1 w/ the altered recipe. Will let you know how they turn out in 72 hours. If I can wait.

Mike


----------



## thebarbequeen

Great call on the tumeric! I just don't like using food coloring, it creeps me out. LOL! I have saffron and tumeric but I'll go with tumeric since the saffron is so expensive. But on second thought, maybe the saffron would add a little extra flavor. Hmmmm.... again that was a great call!

I love the turmeric idea because it adds a mustardy aspect, but mostly a curry flavor.  Delicious for devilled eggs.   Saffron always seems more subtle to me, but that may just be because it's so darn expensive, no one uses enough of it in a dish!  My brother did make a kick-ass paella this summer, though.


----------



## ak1

Thanks Cheryl. 

As for using saffron, I'm not sure that the flavour would be that noticable as opposed to using turmeric. What you may notice is that the colour is a bit brighter with saffron.

As I said, I was out of saffron when I did this batch, but I think I'll go get some to do the next batch. I'll see if there's any difference in colour or flavour.

Darko
 


Squirrel said:


> AK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made my first batch. I substituted maple sugar for the regular sugar & added turmeric instead of food colouring. I'll try a couple on Sunday night & I guess I'll find out whether me or the wife will be sleeping on the sofa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great call on the tumeric! I just don't like using food coloring, it creeps me out. LOL! I have saffron and tumeric but I'll go with tumeric since the saffron is so expensive. But on second thought, maybe the saffron would add a little extra flavor. Hmmmm.... again that was a great call!
Click to expand...


----------



## rw willy

I've got mine in the 'fridge.  Smell great...for now!

I did the original, fake color and all.  They do look cool.  Can't wait.  But i will


----------



## sqwib

Tried some of the original recipe for egg salad, good but a bit too sweet, time to start playing with this recipe.

Tumeric is on the list, increasing the salt to a 1/4 cup and reducing the sugar to a tablespoon


----------



## BandCollector

Lisa CSCO,

I made a batch today and was wondering? 

When the dozen eggs are eaten does another batch of liquid need to be made or can you add another dozen eggs to the existing  "juice"?

Thanks,  John (BandCollector)


----------



## ak1

I was thinking the same.

A guy I know used to make pickled eggs with used up pickle brine.


----------



## ak1

Well, I tried one of the eggs tonight, after 96hrs.

WOW!!! Good stuff!!! To my taste, not too sweet, but just enough of a hint of sweet. Whether this was due to the fact that I used maple sugar rather than white, I'm not sure.

I think next time I'll make two batches, one with white & one with maple just too see if there Is any difference to me.


----------



## thebarbequeen

For those of us who haven't got easy access to maple sugar, would good maple syrup substitute?


----------



## ak1

TheBarbeQueen said:


> For those of us who haven't got easy access to maple sugar, would good maple syrup substitute?


It would, but you'd have to adjust ingredients, especially liquid ingredients.

Maple sugar is basically maple syrup reduced down until all the liquid is boiled off. So , if you add maple syrup you're adding more liquid, so effectively you're reducing the concentration of flavours, therefore, what you may need to do is let the eggs soak for a longer period of time to get the same effect. Or just bump up the other ingredients a bit.


----------



## sqwib

BandCollector said:


> Lisa CSCO,
> 
> I made a batch today and was wondering?
> 
> When the dozen eggs are eaten does another batch of liquid need to be made or can you add another dozen eggs to the existing  "juice"?
> 
> Thanks,  John (BandCollector)




You can reuse...for how long I don't know.

I just dumped a bunch of chunked cheese in with my eggs.


----------



## lisacsco

you dont have to use food coloring, the color can come from the ingrediants :)


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

WEEEE I just did a batch today, since you were all driving me nuts with this post.

Original recipe....








and a buffalo wing version, just for spits and giggles...







I used 3/4 cup of white vinager

         3/4 cup of water

         3/4 cup of wing marinade

heated to boiling then poured over eggs

I guess we'll see how these turn out.

SOB


----------



## BandCollector

Buffalo Wing Eggs.......mmmmmm!


----------



## ak1

Buffalo Wing eggs! That sounds interesting. Can't wait to hear how they turn out.
 


SmokingOhioButcher said:


> WEEEE I just did a batch today, since you were all driving me nuts with this post.
> 
> Original recipe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a buffalo wing version, just for spits and giggles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 3/4 cup of white vinager
> 
> 3/4 cup of water
> 
> 3/4 cup of wing marinade
> 
> heated to boiling then poured over eggs
> 
> I guess we'll see how these turn out.
> 
> SOB


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Well its been a week since I made my eggs. I have to admit I got into them 2 days ago...couldn't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I cut a couple open to see how deep the penetrated. It wasn't as deep as I was expecting.

I was suprised though how much flavor there was!  The amish eggs are just as good as every one says!  They have Mrs SOB wanting to use them, and the sauce, in making some potato salad. Little Miss SOB says she likes how the flavor seems to be through-out the whole egg. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry just have to laugh because these are the same family members who gave me such a hard time when I started this whole addiction. 

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=1226101313.jpg

Now ... on to the buffalo wing eggs! These really took on the buffalo wing flavor. If you like B W flavor, but not the heat? These are for you.

The best part is , if you do like it hot, you can add what ever peppers  to the mix you want. I am going to add some of the Chipolte tabasco to the next batch.

For just a little heat.
 http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/?action=view&current=1226101313a.jpg​  Sorry for gettin a little long winded.

SOB


----------



## ak1

Wow! I can't wait to try a batch of buffalo wing eggs.  Nice job!


----------



## porked

I am definitely going to try this, thanks!


----------



## rowdyrawhide

I made some of these about three weeks ago and was just curious as to the shelf life of these.  I haven't had a chance to eat any of them yet.  I am hoping they are still OK to eat, I had someone tell me not eat "pickled" eggs after two weeks.


----------



## roller

I have had my original batch in the frig for 5 mo. now and tasted one a couple weeks ago and they were still good.


----------



## biaviian

RowdyRawhide said:


> I made some of these about three weeks ago and was just curious as to the shelf life of these.  I haven't had a chance to eat any of them yet.  I am hoping they are still OK to eat, I had someone tell me not eat "pickled" eggs after two weeks.




Granted you probably didn't can them but people in this area will can pickled eggs and let them sit for years before eating them.  They get better with age.


----------



## sqwib

Roller said:


> I have had my original batch in the frig for 5 mo. now and tasted one a couple weeks ago and they were still good.




X2

Just give them a shake every now and then


----------



## sqwib

[h2]Follow up, I originally made these in early December and just sliced up one for a snack the entire egg is solid yellow, and tastes fine to me.[/h2][h2]7 months and going strong.[/h2]


----------



## pdx210

Squirrel said:


> Those really do look good. For you guys that made them did you use the food coloring? That's the only thing I would omit. Thinking it would make great egg salad. Yummmm. I also agree with meateater about the downwind thing. And to think, I have no one's head to hold under the covers. Here kitty kitty.




I didn't use food coloring


----------



## billyj571

. I looooove deviled egg gona try this tonight. thanks for sharing


----------



## sqwib

Follow up, near 11 months and still edible, the eggs are starting to get a bit dried out, but still good.


----------



## roller

I still have some that I made about the same time and they get better with age. Ate one yesterday. I made a bunch of them...


----------



## sqwib

*2/15/2011 (14 months later) *Still tastes fine, texture has gotten a little denser for lack of a better word.


----------



## solaryellow

I wouldn't have believed they would keep that long.


----------



## cdldriver

did you let them  sit in mixture till you ready to eat?


----------



## kkbait

excellent post


----------



## big casino

These eggs are awesome, I have tried both prepared yellow mustard and powdered mustard, the flavor was the same, but the powdered mustard gave it just a little more mustard flavor, I think i'll stay with prepared mustard.

I have also made  a version using sirracha hot sauce, I just replaced the mustard  with the hot sauce


----------



## viper1

My wife makes one pretty close to that but no mustard instead its hot pickled peppers. Then throw in a few real hot ones for kick and a lot of sliced onions. HMMMM!


----------



## grabber

Gotta get me some eggs to try, after the rave reviews.  Will do one batch with the original recipe, and one with red pepper flakes for some tang.  Thanks.


----------



## rtbbq2

Wow. this recipe looks great...Gonna do it soon....


----------



## thailandphil

Thank you for the recipe---last eggs i ate was maybe 40 some yrs ago--bar eggs so not good---these were great--Thank your mom for me and tell her the recipe is world wide now--Phil Williams Chiang Mai Thailand


----------



## sqwib

Follow up post

*December 12th, 2010* start

*August 24th, 2011 (7 months later)* I originally made these in early December 2010 and just sliced up one for a snack the entire egg is solid yellow, and tastes fine to me.













20101202100.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






*October 10th, 2011**(10 months Later)* and still edible, the eggs are starting to get a bit denser more crumbly like but still good













20111018027.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






*February 15th, 2012 (14 months later) *Still tastes fine, texture has gotten a little denser for lack of a better word.

*August 5th, 2013* (2 years 8 months later)

Ok here we go













20130805018.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






That don't look so bad, lets cut it in half.













20130805027.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






Hmmm... I better put some pepper on... just in case













20130805030.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






The moment of truth.













20130805033.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 6, 2013






The eggs taste the same and has the same texture as February's test.

I'll continue till the eggs are gone but would say that for best texture and flavor, keep it under 6 months.

I think that "Preppers" would be happy with these eggs.

I'll be back in December for the three year mark... If I have any eggs left.


----------



## daveomak

SQWIB.....   You are one tough dude......    I wouldn't have the cajones to do that test....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....


----------



## woodcutter

DaveOmak said:


> SQWIB.....   You are one tough dude......    I wouldn't have the cajones to do that test....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


You and me both! One heck of a trooper!


----------



## foamheart

At least it wasn't green!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Sqwib...   thanks for "taking one for the team"....


----------



## foamheart

Whats the name of those spoilled goony bird eggs they eat in the pacific?


----------



## sqwib

Well its that time again.

July 9th, 2016.

A buddy of mine was over helping me kick a keg... we were unsuccessful but had fun. I had a Sixtel of Sam Adams in the fridge and need to return the tap, anyhow as we keep opening the fridge I saw the Amish Mustard Eggs and was telling my Co-Drinker about how I have been saving and eating an egg every year, he didn't believe me until I pulled the eggs out, I said, "I wanted to go 10 years" he just laughed.

Anyhow we took one out, sliced it in half and each ate half...man, drunks will eat anything and I knew we were lit because we thought it tasted OK.

These were made on December 12th, 2010, so its been 5 years 7 months a little short of my 6 year mark. I have two eggs left that are earmarked for 2017 and 2018.

Well I'm still here and had no issues.

Notice how the yolk shrunk!


----------



## alienilluminati

I was looking up details about pickled eggs when I came across this thread. I've been into pickled eggs for a while now, and I'm going to have to give this a try, along with the buffalo wing version. Curious to see how the 2017 test goes.


----------



## jusjimi

I bookmarked it thank you.


----------



## actech

interesting.. SQWIB  got any left?


----------



## sqwib

I think I got one left.


----------



## mnmulisha

I just stumbled across this thread as I’m looking for a pickled egg recipe.  I want to make them spicy and would like to know what would be better, red pepper flakes or jalapeños?  I’m leaning towards jalapeños because I love pickled peppers.  Any input on this?  Thanks.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Either or both. Guess it's a matter of preference. With eggs I just use jalapenos. I like the pickled peppers too but I also take the seeds out so there is very little heat from them. You can add flake or cayenne to kick them up, or even hot sauce of your choice..
I have a thread on Hot Mammas for a recepie for pickle and heat questions.


----------



## Braz

My version of Amish Pickled Eggs. The recipe (below) is close to the original one at the start of this thread. Here is a picture of my version of a light lunch, all homemade. Beef summer sausage, pickled eggs, pickled kielbasa with onion and pepper slivers (Utopenci) and some hot Chicago style giardineria for a kick of heat.






12 hard boiled eggs
1 thinly sliced onion
Sliced garlic cloves to taste (I like a good bit of garlic)
Place in a jar with a tight fitting lid.

Mustard pickling:
4 cups water
1 cup white vinegar
1 cup sugar
1 tbsp kosher salt
3 tbsp prepared mustard
1 tbsp mustard seed (I use 1/2 brown, 1/2 black seed)
2 tsp turmeric

Bring to boil, simmer 5 min, allow to cool for a bit before pouring over the eggs. Refrigerate 10 or more days.


----------



## chopsaw

I just saw this thread this morning , and put a watch on it . Glad I did . Braz , that looks fantastic . I got to try the eggs . 
I see some people keep the eggs in the carton , then flip them over the night before they boil , to keep the yolk in the middle . How did you get the yolks centered up like that ?


----------



## Braz

chopsaw said:


> How did you get the yolks centered up like that ?


I don't do anything special. The yolks usually come out reasonably centered, but occasionally a little off center. One thing I do for hard boiled eggs is start with older eggs. At the grocery I look for ones that are nearing the sell by date, or just keep them in the fridge till they get near that date. I think it makes them easier to peel but maybe it also helps keep the yolks centered. Don't know. After years of egg peeling frustration my wife finally showed me how to hard boil eggs. Her (and now my) method for easy peel perfectly cooked eggs:
Start with older eggs
Put eggs in pot and cover with cold tap water
Bring to rolling boil, immediately remove from heat and cover pot
Wait 6 to 8 minutes - no longer
Pour off some hot water and add cold water so you end up with warm
Crack all the eggs while in the warm water and after all are well cracked start peeling them.


----------



## grabber

This is off the wall but I've been steaming them.  Tried it once when I steamed my potatoes for salad.  Steam them for 12 minutes, chilled them down in ice water.  Break shells and let them sit in the water.  They peeled without any sticking to the shells.  You may not have such luck but it works for me.


----------



## mnmulisha

I've got two batches on the fridge, both of the Amish variety.  The one batch is as described in the recipe, but I've added about a dozen cloves of garlic.  The second batch I added garlic, five habeneros and two jalepenos.  I'm hoping it'll be spicy.  I also substituted 1/2 tsp of Turmeric for the food coloring.  Stay tuned....


----------



## Braz

mnmulisha said:


> I've got two batches on the fridge, both of the Amish variety.  The one batch is as described in the recipe, but I've added about a dozen cloves of garlic.  The second batch I added garlic, five habeneros and two jalepenos.  I'm hoping it'll be spicy.  I also substituted 1/2 tsp of Turmeric for the food coloring.  Stay tuned....


Our garden this year is flush with seranos and jalepenos so my next batch will include some heatage as well.


----------



## mng024

I made these a few weeks ago, and to my wife's skeptical surprise, they turned out amazing (I knew they would). Just made another batch with the same liquid from the previous version, all seems good.

Question though, the texture of the eggs seems a little "rubbery" almost, and it isn't from my hard boiling as I have tried ones that didn't go in the mixture. Is this typical when doing something of a pickling?


----------



## Braz

mng024 said:


> Question though, the texture of the eggs seems a little "rubbery" almost, and it isn't from my hard boiling as I have tried ones that didn't go in the mixture. Is this typical when doing something of a pickling?


Yes, that's typical. The pickling tends to "harden" them up a little. Have you tried one of the onion pieces that are floating in the brine? After a while they get very tasty, almost a sweet/sour taste.


----------



## doubles shooter

I just put up a couple dozen eggs this morning. I can't wait. I had a couple eggs i lost the peeling battle with, so I cut one up and spooned a bit of the pickle brine over. They were great like that. 
I'm also getting a goofy idea about trying the pickle recipe as a finishing sauce on some pulled pork. I like the taste that much.


----------



## buzzy

rangecop said:


> Many thanks to your mom for making you share this.  I love pickled eggs and just put  some cackleberrys on to boil so I can make a batch.



I know this is a old post that I’m glad got bumped but that terminology for hen eggs is something I haven’t heard it decades. Takes me back quite a bit.


----------



## banderson7474

Great thread, thanks to the OP and Brez b/c I've had a horrible time trying to boil eggs.  I'm going to try that method.


----------



## noboundaries

I wonder if these would work with soft boiled eggs? I dislike the yolk texture of hard boiled eggs, but LOVE soft boiled eggs where the yolk is gelled.  I usually do a batch a week. Going to give it a try!


----------



## foamheart

buzzy said:


> I know this is a old post that I’m glad got bumped but that terminology for hen eggs is something I haven’t heard it decades. Takes me back quite a bit.



<chuckles> Well the hen eggs are much easier to find that the rooster eggs.

I made some today, I was pleasantly surprised with the taste. I used my homemade cajun mustard and it doesn't chill well... it gets cold and clots up. LOL It doesn't play well with the other fluids.


----------



## grubby64

So glad this post got bumped so that I saw it the other day! Fixed a dozen of these and they are fantastic!


----------



## doubles shooter

They are fantastic. Been sneaking samples, however I want to save them for camp this weekend. I did bring a couple to my grandkids. I cut them in half to make them go farther. My 5 year old grandson tried a bite and said it was good an can I have the other half. I said sure, so he grabbed the  whole egg that was left and disappeared. He then snuck out and took the half that was left. I guess he really liked them.


----------



## SunnyDC

noboundaries said:


> I wonder if these would work with soft boiled eggs? I dislike the yolk texture of hard boiled eggs, but LOVE soft boiled eggs where the yolk is gelled.  I usually do a batch a week. Going to give it a try!



I'll just bet they would! I make shoyu tamago for my better half... soy-brined soft-boiled eggs he ate in Japan all the time and gets cravings for.. and they turn out really awesome!  Same principle, just different flavors. :)


----------



## noboundaries

SunnyDC said:


> I'll just bet they would! I make shoyu tamago for my better half... soy-brined soft-boiled eggs he ate in Japan all the time and gets cravings for.. and they turn out really awesome!  Same principle, just different flavors. :)



That's good to know! Definitely going to give it a try. I made a batch of soft-boiled eggs last week, but they never made it into the brine.


----------



## noboundaries

O M G! I did a small 6 egg batch and put my own spin on it with what we had in the house (different mustard and no food coloring). My wife turned her nose up at them this morning. I just sample two for lunch. Wow! I'm hooked. These will take up regular space in my refrigerator.


----------



## foamheart

Made mine with my own cajun mustard and I am thoroughly impressed. I miss the chickens now. LOL They almost taste like potato salad.


----------



## motocrash

grubby64 said:


> So glad this post got bumped so that I saw it the other day! Fixed a dozen of these and they are fantastic!


I just looked,this thread was started in 2010.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad to see this bumped up for sure going to try.

Warren


----------



## foamheart

Great recipes never fade away for long.


----------



## foamheart

My lucky day! double yolker! Thats the finished tasso with it,


----------



## doubles shooter

I took the eggs to camp this weekend. Been soaking for a couple weeks. They were fabulous. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## foamheart

I understand the yellow on the outside, but how does it get the yellow in the middle and not all the way thru the whites? And thermos jugs, They keep hot food hot and cold food cold, but how does it know which one to do?


----------



## kawboy

Just mixed up a batch after church. Some of the eggs are poking out of the liquid. Can I just add water to submerge them? Or rotate them everyday? They smell wonderful! Can't wait until Wednesday when they are ready!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Old dog here to old to learn new things tell what you find on this Foamy. Good point.

Warren


----------



## banderson7474

Just made a batch. I have the worst luck when boiling eggs. The shells are always sticky and i ruin the egg


----------



## HalfSmoked

Immediately after boiling put them right into ice water.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert

kawboy said:


> Just mixed up a batch after church. Some of the eggs are poking out of the liquid. Can I just add water to submerge them? Or rotate them everyday? They smell wonderful! Can't wait until Wednesday when they are ready!



I've got my first batch in the fridge right now.  I find that the mustard tends to sink to the bottom so I turn the far over every day.
Sure looking forward to trying these.  Miss Linda has already turned her nose up at them.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

More for you Gary  

Warren


----------



## doubles shooter

kawboy said:


> Just mixed up a batch after church. Some of the eggs are poking out of the liquid. Can I just add water to submerge them? Or rotate them everyday? They smell wonderful! Can't wait until Wednesday when they are ready!


I just put a small plate on top. There was enough juice to cover that way.


----------



## kawboy

banderson7474 said:


> Just made a batch. I have the worst luck when boiling eggs. The shells are always sticky and i ruin the egg


 I've had good luck icing immediately after boiling, then filling a small jar with a little water. Put an egg in jar and shake it. Shells fall right off.


----------



## kawboy

doubles shooter said:


> I just put a small plate on top. There was enough juice to cover that way.


 Thank you, I will try that right now.


----------



## foamheart

Secrets for peeling boiled eggs

Allow them to cool. Don't try and rush them
There is a thin skin or membrane between the egg white and the shell, once its broken the shell will just slide off. 
Peel them under running water, so it can help pull the membrane from the egg.
Crack the entire shell gently before starting to peel, small pieces of shell come off better
Salt your water when boiling, this helps hold the eggs inside a cracked shell while cooking
The fresher the eggs the harder to peel. 

I used to keep about 30 layers and its frustrating when you use fresh boiled eggs.


----------



## banderson7474

I found out what I was doing wrong.  First, they weren't fully done.  I tried one more time last night and instead of starting them in cold water, I waited until the water was boiling before I put them in.  Then I covered it and put the heat on low instead of turning it off and moving it off the burner.

Then I gave it an ice bath for 5 mins and it came out fine.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Made these this morning. If they come out as good as the sauce tasted, oh boy!


----------



## xray

I made these as well on Saturday with a few minor tweaks and added sliced jalapeños.

Must have been a pickled egg kind of weekend for everyone.

I have one question though, has anyone else’s brine separated at all? The mustard seems to separate from the rest of the brine. It mixes up well, I’m not worried about it though.


----------



## banderson7474

xray said:


> I made these as well on Saturday with a few minor tweaks and added sliced jalapeños.
> 
> Must have been a pickled egg kind of weekend for everyone.
> 
> I have one question though, has anyone else’s brine separated at all? The mustard seems to separate from the rest of the brine. It mixes up well, I’m not worried about it though.



mine did especially before I got it to a boil.  I need to look at it this afternoon when I get home.  I wonder if I need to shake the container up each day.  It seemed the pics people posted on here, the liquid wasn't separated at all.


----------



## xray

banderson7474 said:


> mine did especially before I got it to a boil.  I need to look at it this afternoon when I get home.  I wonder if I need to shake the container up each day.  It seemed the pics people posted on here, the liquid wasn't separated at all.



I just give mine a quick shake everyday  and it looks fine, it just tends to separate a bit.

I’m sure it will be good, only a few days left to try. I’m trying to hold out for a week.


----------



## xray

Yeah these are good! I’ll make them again. Since I didn’t have any plain mustard, I used spicy mustard and I also used mustard powder instead of seeds (I found them in my cluttered slice cabinet AFTER the brine was made! Lol)

I also added a sliced jalapeño and sliced onion. They have no heat with the jalapeño and spicy mustard.

Talk about a gassy lunch:


----------



## HalfSmoked

Got mind in fridge for 72 hour rest.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Got mind in fridge for 72 hour rest.
> 
> Warren




Me Too.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

I just made these for the first time on friday.  I ate the first one this morning and they are amazing.  I will definitely  be making these in the future for family gatherings.


----------



## Fran

Thanks to the OP & the bumps, as it really is a cracking recipe, pleased I stumbled over it a coupla weeks ago. There's only two left of the dozen I made, so will double up the next batch.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow glad this got bumped just tried my first one last night and it was awesome.

How's yours Bear?

Warren


----------



## doubles shooter

I got smart and hid a stash of eggs I did almost a month ago in the back of the refrigerator. Every so often I'll grab one. They get better each week. Got 4 left. Need to make a few more.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow glad this got bumped just tried my first one last night and it was awesome.
> 
> How's yours Bear?
> 
> Warren




Let you know tomorrow.
Had a Kidney Doc Apt, then stopped @ “Trivet” for Supper. (Fried Oysters)

Now I’m to full to try one—-Will try tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> Let you know tomorrow.
> Had a Kidney Doc Apt, then stopped @ “Trivet” for Supper. (Fried Oysters)
> 
> Now I’m to full to try one—-Will try tomorrow.
> 
> Bear



Show off oysters for real.  

Warren


----------



## Winterrider

Couldn't take the suspense anymore, have to try a batch. No alterations for round 1.


----------



## Winterrider

Forgot to post a follow-up, these turned out fantastic. Will definitely make again soon.


----------



## actech

mnmulisha said:


> I've got two batches on the fridge, both of the Amish variety.  The one batch is as described in the recipe, but I've added about a dozen cloves of garlic.  The second batch I added garlic, five habeneros and two jalepenos.  I'm hoping it'll be spicy.  I also substituted 1/2 tsp of Turmeric for the food coloring.  Stay tuned....


So how’d the second batch turn out? Get heat from the habanero in it ?


----------



## HalfSmoked

actech said:


> So how’d the second batch turn out? Get heat from the habanero in it ?



Waiting  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Derek717 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bacon_crazy510

So, I've been stalking this thread for some time now, and decided to pull the trigger, and give it a go.

I used the second generation recipe on this thread ... the one with brown sugar, as that is what I have on hand. I also opted to omit the the food coloring, and include a huge pinch of saffron- I have a HUGE tin of Iranian saffron, and I can be liberal with it's use.

I started these last Sunday, and will wait until next Saturday to try one. I am giving them a gentle turn twice daily to keep all of the goodness suspended in the liquid.


----------



## xray

I need to make these again, thanks for the reminder. I used 2 jalapeño peppers last time, I couldn’t taste the heat, jalapeños were tasty though...maybe I’ll throw my extra Tabasco peppers in.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup its that time again here been thing about it for a couple days now. For sure a great recipe.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup its that time again here been thing about it for a couple days now. For sure a great recipe.
> 
> Warren




They was great HS.  I need to start makin them.


----------



## HalfSmoked

pc farmer Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
I have some in the fridge now.

Warren


----------



## xray

I just finished my last two. Wife and I take them for breakfast at work. Making more tonight!


----------



## HalfSmoked

I took some to the Pa gathering and turned pc farmer on to them.

Warren


----------



## xray

HalfSmoked said:


> I took some to the Pa gathering and turned pc farmer on to them.
> 
> Warren



Yeah they’re easy to get into. We like them better than the beet pickled eggs


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup much better to me than the beet eggs.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like xray it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

HalfSmoked said:


> I took some to the Pa gathering and turned pc farmer on to them.
> 
> Warren




 HalfSmoked
 Not to mention my wife and I. They were delicious. Going to make some soon.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not leaving you out glad you enjoyed them too. farmer has pm me asking for the recipe.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240

I knew that Warren.


----------



## jcam222

lisacsco said:


> ...she said if you like pickled eggs, you will loooooove these!
> 
> AMISH MUSTARD EGGS
> 
> Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.
> 
> 
> 4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
> 2/3 cup of sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 cup white vinegar
> 3/4 cup water
> 2 drops of yellow food coloring
> 
> Mix all ingrediants in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.
> 
> Pour sauce over eggs.
> 
> Let cool.
> 
> Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.
> 
> Mom swears you will eat the whole dozen.  They will remind you of pickled deviled eggs!
>  Back to top


 My thing today is reviving old delicious threads. I am going to make these tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## Braz

I just picked up 2 doz eggs because my pickled egg jar is near empty. I re-use the brine at least once, maybe twice if my memory fails. I use turmeric instead of yellow food coloring. Lucky for me, the wife doesn't much care for pickled eggs.


----------



## jcam222

Braz said:


> I just picked up 2 doz eggs because my pickled egg jar is near empty. I re-use the brine at least once, maybe twice if my memory fails. I use turmeric instead of yellow food coloring. Lucky for me, the wife doesn't much care for pickled eggs.


Good idea! I have plenty of time turmeric


----------



## Kenzmad

Mine are in the fridge now! Original recipe. Get here quick Saturday!


----------



## jcam222

My first batch was at 72 hours tonight. Just had one. Delicious! Just started another 2 dozen batch because these won’t last long. I think on the next batch I made add some crushed red pepper for spicy sweet mustard eggs.


----------



## Jabiru

Man they look so good. Just added this to my Christmas Day recipe list, make them ready for Christmas Day.


----------



## Winterrider

Yep, got into the batch I made Monday. Had 3 in the 1st go-around. Not gonna last long at that rate....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Jabiru you will not be disappointed.
Fair warning they are like potato chips you can not eat just one.

Warren


----------



## jcam222

HalfSmoked said:


> Jabiru you will not be disappointed.
> Fair warning they are like potato chips you can not eat just one.
> 
> Warren


 Definitely addictive. We have our third half gallon jar rolling lol


----------



## Jabiru

HalfSmoked
  Haha I bet! They sound & look sooo good. I might have to do a batch this week 

I am going to run with the yellow food coloring just for the looks.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like jcam222 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Jabriu it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Jabiru

HalfSmoked
 I Just did my first batch, as a pre Christmas tester. the liquid doesn’t totally cover my eggs, does that matter?


----------



## Braz

Jabiru said:


> HalfSmoked
> I Just did my first batch, as a pre Christmas tester. the liquid doesn’t totally cover my eggs, does that matter?


Give it a shake/tumble every day to rotate the eggs in the brine. Or just add some 50/50 vinegar water mix to cover the eggs. It won't change the flavor enough to notice.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Jabiru said:


> HalfSmoked
> I Just did my first batch, as a pre Christmas tester. the liquid doesn’t totally cover my eggs, does that matter?



Not sure unless it is from the jar size never had that problem maybe you cooked to long and it condensed. As said by Braz add a mix of water and vinegar. Keep shaking everyday for about a week and you will be fine.

Warren


----------



## Jabiru

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like Jabiru it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It

I love deviled eggs! My Mamaw,  (favorite person in the world) got me hooked on them many, many years ago when I was a young kid. Read this recipe to my wife and we both agreed we need to give this one a shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hawing It 
Go for it you will like them although they are pickled eggs they do have a taste of deviled eggs and they are supper easy to do. The wait is the worst part.

Warren


----------



## kelbro

lisacsco said:


> ...she said if you like pickled eggs, you will loooooove these!
> 
> AMISH MUSTARD EGGS
> 
> Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.
> 
> 
> 4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
> 2/3 cup of sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 cup white vinegar
> 3/4 cup water
> 2 drops of yellow food coloring
> 
> Mix all ingrediants in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.
> 
> Pour sauce over eggs.
> 
> Let cool.
> 
> Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.
> 
> Mom swears you will eat the whole dozen.  They will remind you of pickled deviled eggs!Back to top



I'm going to try this.


----------



## HalfSmoked

lisacsco glad you posted this there have been so many replies. Sorry if you feel I took over your thread. But they are amazing and so easy to make. Some in my fridge right now. Again thanks for the post.

kelbro you will not be sorry and they are so easy to do.

Warren


----------



## Jabiru

Well we tasted our batch last night (Been in Jar for about 5 days) with a Salmon salad, the verdict, YUM, very tasty and will make this a regular item in our Fridge. My missus was a bit reluctant but when I cut through and tasted she was like - WOW.

I used Hot English Mustard and was bit concerned that they would be a bit hot, but no they were perfect.

Thanks again for sharing your Mom's recipe.


----------



## Ishi

I finally got the chance to make these pickled eggs and they are wonderful!
Summer Sausage, crackers and these heavenly treats make a great snack!


----------



## jcam222

Ishi said:


> I finally got the chance to make these pickled eggs and they are wonderful!
> Summer Sausage, crackers and these heavenly treats make a great snack!
> View attachment 438490


Hmmm , I may just have to fire some of these up this weekend, I have been out for quite awhile.


----------



## xray

Just finished my last one today. Time to make more as well


----------



## HalfSmoked

See what you been missing I just made another batch myself.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like jcamm it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kilroy

I am always looking for the next best pickled egg recipe, I usually make a gallon or 1/2 gallon at a time and these sound like a winner.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Having a salad with one of these right now. The best!


----------



## jcam222

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Having a salad with one of these right now. The best!


We love them too!


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure they are a great treat. They are so easy to make,

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## dons2346

Just tasted my first batch of eggs and only ate 3 the first go around.  Pretty tasty so I have another doz in the making The wife hates boiled eggs but she did like the onions.


----------



## Bearcarver

I finally got around to trying these Eggs!

Here's my Post:  amish-mustard-eggs.302346

Pretty Darn Good.  It didn't penetrate into the egg, like my Pickled Red-Beat Eggs do, but they tasted Great !!

Bear

Here's one with some Ham & Home-Fries:


----------



## HalfSmoked

Same here Bear it doesn't penetrate the egg but wow what flavor.

Warren


----------



## dons2346

My first batch didn't last long so another batch was in order. I didn't have enough French mustard so I substituted a tablespoon of some designer mustard the wife likes. All I can say is, don't do it! A lot of the mustard flavor is lost and they aren't as good.


----------



## rippper

Made em 3 days ago, just tried them and they are real good. Gonna put them in some potato salad


----------



## Jabiru

Up to batch number 10 of these beauties, just boiling up another now.

These are so good.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup they are a great snack and so easy to do. Need to do more myself.

Warren


----------



## ritchierich

lisacsco said:


> ...she said if you like pickled eggs, you will loooooove these!
> 
> AMISH MUSTARD EGGS
> 
> Boil and Peel 12 eggs and put into a heat proof container.
> 
> 
> 4 Tablespoons yellow mustard
> 2/3 cup of sugar
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 3/4 cup white vinegar
> 3/4 cup water
> 2 drops of yellow food coloring
> 
> Mix all ingrediants in saucepan and bring to a boil, stirring almost constantly.
> 
> Pour sauce over eggs.
> 
> Let cool.
> 
> Put container in Fridge for 72 hours to let eggs absorb the sauce.
> 
> Mom swears you will eat the whole dozen.  They will remind you of pickled deviled eggs!Back to top


Just did my first batch!!! Thank you!!


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm not sure when this post resurfaced but it has live a long revived like and now you too will be hooked.
If it looks like the sauce is separating just shake the jar. After a few times it will stop separating.

Warren


----------



## forktender

I made up the brine yesterday for 40 eggs, and it was WAY too sweet for me, so I added more vinegar and water and still wasn't thrilled with it. So I switched gears and converted it over to bread and butter brine by adding more salt, turmeric, saffron, shaved garlic slices, thinly sliced Jap's seeds and all, a sprig of fresh dill, black peppercorns, sliced onion both red and white and pickling spices. Man does it taste and smell amazing I can't wait a week to try these "F" bombs= fart bombs. I have a feeling they are going to be epic gas filled delights by themselves and in macaroni and potato salads.


----------



## Nodak21

These things are sooo good. Don’t look the most appetizing but they are awesome. I made this batch on Labor Day and they still tasted great last night. A little salt and pepper and man they are good. I normally don’t care for hard boiled eggs. Thanks for the recipe. Worth the price of membership just for this recipe


----------



## Jabiru

These are our Sumer salad eggs. So tasty.


----------

